# Tortured Santa ornaments



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun for kids of all ages.

http://www.aolnews.com/2010/12/10/artist-tortures-santa-in-gruesome-christmas-ornaments/


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL That reminds me of a South Park episode I just watched.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO, not Santa!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to have some of those.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those wouldn't be very hard to make.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Poor Santa!


----------

